# NEED HELP with Speakers!!!!



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

I just bought a Harmon Kardon 7300 receiver it was the flagship model in 2005 and is 7 x 110watts. 

I also purchased a SVSound PB12–Plus/2 900 watt BASH dual 12" in a box (huge!!).

I am stumped at what speakers to get to complement the sub and receiver. 

My budge is $1000-$1500 for 7 speakers. (I can spend $2000 if necessary but would rather not.)

I also want to crossover bass at 60hz.

-----------------------------------------------

What 7 speaker setup are good for this price..?

What whould match my HK and SVS..?

I was thinking to get bookshelfs for fronts.. but should i get towers..?

some speakers i was looking at are:

BIC Acoustech series..

BIC LCR DV62CLR-S Center channels x7

Infinity BETA series

JBL cinema slim series

Klipsch

anyway.. remeber I already have the SUB!! (SVSound PB12–Plus/2)

Any other speaker suggestions..?


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

I would have to recommend http://www.ascendacoustics.com/. The 340-SE's will work great as LCR, and the HTM-200's as surrounds. I purchased this combo for my theater room that I am building. They are excellent speakers! I ordered B-Stock, and got all 7 speakers for under $1200.

Also with the 340-SE up front, there should be no problem crossing at 60HZ, they dig pretty deep!

Another option is Axiom Audio, I have heard good things about there speakers.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Look at the SVS SCS-01 setup... that should fit your price range easily.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Infinity BETA 40 - $440/pair
Infinity BETA 20 - $300/pair
Infinity BETA C360 - $290

$1330 for a pair of BETA 40s, two pairs of BETA 20s and a BETA C360. These would be well matched, all having the 6.5" low frequency drivers, similar midranges on the mains and center, and the same 1" CMMD high frequency drivers. Such a system would love to work with your excellent sub, with all of these speakers handling frequencies below 60 Hz (+ or - 3dB). If you can, listen to the BETAs somewhere, I think you will like them.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

thxcertified said:


> I just bought a Harmon Kardon 7300 receiver it was the flagship model in 2005 and is 7 x 110watts.
> 
> I also purchased a SVSound PB12–Plus/2 900 watt BASH dual 12" in a box (huge!!).
> 
> ...


A lot of questions in there.. I'll go ahead and throw in my opinions..


With that sub, I wouldn't be shy about crossing it over at 80hz
I'd also consider going with a 5.1 setup and upgrade the speakers you'll be buying
7speakers for $2k.. hmm.. a lot of choices, and some good ones already made. I'm partial to Paradigm's offerings myself. I'd consider Studio 20's for the front lcr and maybe mini-monitors for the surrounds if you stick with 7. If you can live with 5 -- which I think is plenty, I'd go with studio 20's all around. I'm pretty sure you can get them for $400/ea, so 5 would be $2k. But speakers are such a personal preference -- you should audition a bunch of brands/models to find what you like. I'd read this -- a brilliant piece of prose if I do say so myself.
I think any good speaker will match up well with the equipment you've listed. As a general rule, I'm not much of a "synergy" believer.
Bookshelves would definitely be the way I'd go. You can get better for less (IMO). This is even more so given you already have a sub.

Just adding to the confusion I'm sure. :bigsmile: :whistling::bigsmile:

JCD


----------



## fireanimal (Dec 21, 2006)

JCD said:


> Just adding to the confusion I'm sure. :bigsmile: :whistling::bigsmile:
> 
> JCD


He may have been better off not to ask! One thing is for sure, bookshelves will be better than towers, if you already have that sub, and you can save some money there


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I also recommend going 5.1 instead of 7.1 with your budget. You will get a much better quality system.

fireanimal's recommendation of the Ascend Acoustic speakers is a good one. Except I would go with the 340's or 170's for rears, not the HTM-200's. 

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/pages/products/speakers/cmt340m/cmt340mhts.html

Here is another very good package from AV123.

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=12.1

or if you must stay at $1500

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=14.1



Or this 7.1 system from AV123

AV123 x-mtm's

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=105.1

And these for your rears and center

5--x-cs Center/Surround 

http://www.av123.com/products_product.php?section=speakers&product=91.1


OR This system would be awesome. :dancebanana:

6--Usher S-520's

http://www.usheraudiousa.com/products/loudspeakers/usher-series/s-520-shielded

1--Usher HT-1 Center

http://www.usheraudiousa.com/products/loudspeakers/usher-series/ht-1-center-channel


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm REALLY curious to hear how those Usher's sound! I didn't know they had anything in the "budget" category.

JCD


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

JCD said:


> I'm REALLY curious to hear how those Usher's sound! I didn't know they had anything in the "budget" category.
> 
> JCD


The Usher's sound excellent. When I switched to the Usher's at my GTG everyone in the room went quiet within seconds of them playing to see what speakers sounded so good. :T

Very smooth high end. Clean, detailed mids. Yes these need a sub.


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

I would look at the new B&W 600 series. They have add the fst midrange to this series for their latest version that just came out. /i have not heard these, but I have listened to other B&W's with the FST midrange. I haven't heard better midrange from any other speaker under $5,000.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

ACGREEN said:


> I haven't heard better midrange from any other speaker under $5,000.


:dunno::dontknow:


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Bad English. Sorry about that.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'd give VERY serious consideration to a pair of ERA 4s or ERA 5s...around $500.00 - $600.00 a pair and sound like 2-3 times the price. Designed by Michael Kelly of Aerial Acoustics.


----------

